# ok what type of ducks r in n.e ohio



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

ok i have seen mallards and green wing teal what other type of ducks that u can hunt in n.e ohio i havent seen any wood ducks, blue wing teal, pintails,widgeon,red heads, canvas backs,golden eyes.. does any one know plz just let me know whats out there for me to shoot att.. thanks
[email protected]


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Outside of.what you listed, there are black ducks, gadwalls, greater scaup, lesser scaup, ringnecks, and several more. You need to make sure you work on you duck id skills before you just go shooting. Take a look at the ducks unlimited website to read up on the different species. All these birds WILL NOT be in n.e. ohio at he same time. The teal and woodies are the first to head south. Later on in the season, your larger puddle ducks and divers will start to show up. Hope this helps


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Parker... I Shock Em..is right now you will see the Teal ..Green Wing and Blue Wind But you may never see a Cinnamon they use the Pacific Flyway..and Wood Ducks usualy move out early as well however I have jumped them on the river when there is skim ice on the ponds and lakes..The big ducks should move in when the prairies up in Canada start to freeze over...Right now you should get shooting at the Teal ,,Woodies and local ducks...You always have to be ready when they decide to come in it can get fast and swift..The Teal are like little bullets comming through..Talk to you Later My Friend. ...JIM...CL.. .PS.. I could sit and tell you stories for hours...I never got tired of hearing them...


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Outside of.what you listed, there are black ducks, gadwalls, greater scaup, lesser scaup, ringnecks, and several more. You need to make sure you work on you duck id skills before you just go shooting. Take a look at the ducks unlimited website to read up on the different species. All these birds WILL NOT be in n.e. ohio at he same time. The teal and woodies are the first to head south. Later on in the season, your larger puddle ducks and divers will start to show up. Hope this helps


i hate to be the one to break the bad news we shoot wood duck and teal up till the last day of the season


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I just got back from port clinton ans andusky area. I killed shovelers,gw teal,mallards, and lots of gadwalls and wigeon. I saw some cans, black ducks and blue bills also.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

beaver said:


> I just got back from port clinton ans andusky area. I killed shovelers,gw teal,mallards, and lots of gadwalls and wigeon. I saw some cans, black ducks and blue bills also.


Could you take me with you next time?? Just kiddin.. Great mixed bag

BTW.. you forget Cormerants.. their around too


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

ringmuskie9 said:


> BTW.. you forget Cormerants.. their around too


Is the limit still 75/day on them?!


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't forget about Ruddies, Buffies and Hoods! Always fun to plink when the actions slow!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

ringmuskie9 said:


> Could you take me with you next time?? Just kiddin.. Great mixed bag
> 
> BTW.. you forget Cormerants.. their around too


Oh yea, those and seagulls.

I'd love to kill some good Ruddy ducks for the wall. Ive never seen one up close. I had never seen a canvas back up close until the guy in the zone behind us killed one yesterday morning. It was a hen, but still pretty cool.

I'm a die hard puddle duck hunter. But I dont really have the set up or spots for serious diver hunting. I'd love to try it sometime.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

we got a ruddy the other day off a small lake in warren it is a real neat looking duck


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

beaver..The next time you are in the Sandusky area go to Castalia and check the lake in the middle of town..Chances you will see all the birds you mentioned...It is a haven for Waterfowl...Always saw ducks never Geese...JIM....CL....


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Jim, I betting that you cant hunt it. 

Iv'e hunted the Resthaven area in Castalia before. It looks like a picture perfect duck spot. I sat in a blind for 11 hours and saw 3 wood ducks and 5 geese. I couldnt get a shot at any of them. I havent been back since.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Is Resthaven and Willow Point open to the public or do you have to participate in some type of drawing to hunt there like some other places? 
AND I take it that it's best to have a bonka boat and some waders to navigate throughout the area, or is there some area where i can set up a blind from shore?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Both are public buddy. I think that willow point is mostly potholes, but you might want to take a sled tp drag gear. Youll want a small boat for resthaven. You should wear waders for both places.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

beaver said:


> Both are public buddy. I think that willow point is mostly potholes, but you might want to take a sled tp drag gear. Youll want a small boat for resthaven. You should wear waders for both places.


Couldn't thank you enough.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

No problem. Ill let you know next time Im up that way and maybe we can get together for a hunt.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

beaver said:


> No problem. Ill let you know next time Im up that way and maybe we can get together for a hunt.


Cool,that would be great. I'm gonna have to get some gear in order to hunt in those areas. This is my second year waterfowl hunting. I usually hunt with the old man at his blind where it's shore hunting. He's got all of the gear. (boat with outboard, blind, dekes, duck calls, waders. etc). I still need to learn how to call, get all of the necessary gear and so much more. I'm definately a rookie.


----------

